# Bear Hunting in Red Oak



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Will have 6 points this year, is it worth going for a tag this year or next? Are the seasons or rules going to change?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Very minimal if any changes, only the total number of licenses may change is my guess

6 points may not even get you drawn....red oak has really increased in points required over the last 5 years


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

We asked for another cut in tags for Red Oak unit, along with most other units for the next two years. 

I think at 6 points it would be marginal to pull a Red Oak tag anymore. If you are wanting to hunt this year, I'd look across the bridge second season.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

My good friend Steve Hanel has been bear hunting in the Red Oak BMU for over 40 years and has a lot of intimate experience in the Pigeon River Country. He tells me the quality of the bear hunting in the Pigeon is Poor. And....that's reportedly the NLP's last wild place. Steve feels the Red Oak BMU is too big and should be seperated into 3 seperate BMU's. What's your thoughts?

I was at a bear users meeting a few years ago when the reduction in kill tags began. Etter stated bear numbers were in serious decline in Red Oak. He went on to say, if they cut the tags by 52% bear numbers would continue to decline for a couple years before numbers would begin to increase. Now they are talking about increasing the number of kill tags in the Red Oak. 

That's disturbing to be so wishy-washy with or bear management. And it is extremely unfair to folks like FSU hunter who unknowingly would waste his 6 points on the Red Oak. Only way FSUhunter would have a good opportunity in Red Oak is if they opened the gates in Club Country.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> We asked for another cut in tags for Red Oak unit, along with most other units for the next two years.
> 
> I think at 6 points it would be marginal to pull a Red Oak tag anymore. If you are wanting to hunt this year, I'd look across the bridge second season.


Not an exact science but if you base it off number of points/tags last year rolling over 6 points has a roughly 20% chance this year

Have you heard how many they are expecting for red oak this year? I think last year was 675?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Atchison said:


> Not an exact science but if you base it off number of points/tags last year rolling over 6 points has a roughly 20% chance this year
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard how many they are expecting for red oak this year? I think last year was 675?



I believe we (along with the DNR) asked to cut the number of tags down to 650 from 675. We won't know what the NRC decides until their next meeting. 

I believe MBHA also asked for the NLP seasons also be moved back to starting the Monday after the youth hunt weekend. This is a great idea, and will lead to less conflicts with deer waiters.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Far to small of a cut.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Far to small of a cut.



It wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit if they cut tags in half for the next four years.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

FSUhunter said:


> Will have 6 points this year, is it worth going for a tag this year or next? Are the seasons or rules going to change?


From the posts above, it maybe wise to save your points and go to Ontario for a bear fix. More bears, great fishing and if you shop around it's price comparable (or better) to a guided Yoop hunt. If Ontario opens spring bear to NR's, that's a fun hunt to do.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> It wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit of they cut tags in half for the next four years.



That is a lot closer to reality.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

The last 2 years me and my wife drew tags.The wife last fall and myself the year before.It took us 7 years to draw a tag for red oak.If i had 6 points id apply for preference point myself,but with that being said if they are in fact talking about reducing tags for red oak then you may want to apply this year and hope for the best.good luck


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

srconnell22 said:


> We asked for another cut in tags for Red Oak unit, along with most other units for the next two years.
> 
> I think at 6 points it would be marginal to pull a Red Oak tag anymore. If you are wanting to hunt this year, I'd look across the bridge second season.


Just wondering,seen 2 times now you have mentioned "WE" for reducing tag numbers.Is "WE" mbha,or are you affilated with NRC.Just curious.


----------



## dg88 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryan7139 said:


> The last 2 years me and my wife drew tags.The wife last fall and myself the year before.It took us 7 years to draw a tag for red oak.If i had 6 points id apply for preference point myself,but with that being said if they are in fact talking about reducing tags for red oak then you may want to apply this year and hope for the best.good luck


 
Don't you get a preference point if you apply and don't draw? or is that just for elk?


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats what I always thought.if not im at zero then.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes you get a point. The keep building until you draw.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree with you guys above. I strictly hunt the Red Oak area. I have a few decent spots that have produced but I do believe a cut in tags wouldn't hurt. I don't feel the bear numbers are as stable as they used to be. We're getting fewer bear sightings each year at my well established baits vs multiple bears which it used to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am red oak also, have enough points but will just get another this year. It's to bad their putting revenue over resources.


----------

